
Gender bias in open source: Pull request acceptance of women versus men [pdf] - malandrew
https://peerj.com/preprints/1733.pdf
======
malandrew
This journal article is not yet peer-reviewed. I'm submitting this to HN, so
that the community here and read it and contribute to peer reviewing it.

